# Trennung ?



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Koiliebhaber,

ich weiß, das ist hier nicht die richtige Rubrik, aber ich bin noch so unschlüssig und möchte vor allem die Koifans ansprechen.
Ich überlege ersthaft, mich schweren Herzens von meinen beiden Koi zu trennen, ich weiß zwar nicht, zu welcher Art Koi die beiden gehören, sie sind einfach nur schön.

Mir wird immer mehr bewußt, das die Bauart meines Teiches nicht für Koi geeignet ist, die zwei sind den ganzen Tag im flachen Rand und buddeln mir sämtliche junge Pflanzen aus, nicht das sie sie alle fressen, aber sie durchwühlen dermaßen den Bodengrund, das keine neue Pflanze eine Chance hat sich fest zu wurzeln. Außerdem sonnen die zwei sich so nah am Rand, das der halbe Körper aus dem Wasser ragt und ich befürchte, das die Sonneneinstrahlung auf Dauer auch nicht gerade gut ist. Ich weiß jetzt zumindest, warum ein Koiteich steilere Wänder haben sollte. 

Aber um Sie weg zu geben, müßte ich schon sicher sein, das die zwei in allerbeste Hände kommen und vor allem keine all zu weite Reise auf sich nehmen müssen.

Vielleicht wohnt ja einer von Euch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis und hat einen gaaanz großen schönen Teich und noch Platz für meine beiden Randalierer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Bild Nr. 2


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Und noch eins


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

hm...

wie alt und wie groß sind die den ???
ich selber komme aus mönchengladbach und bin immo beruflich viel in dormagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

*Wie groß ist den dein Teich qm*

Hallo,
das sind aber sehr schöne Koi. Wie groß ist den dein Teich? Also mir würde es schweer fallen solch schöne Tiere weg zu geben. Dein Wasser scheint ja sehr gut zu sein, jedenfalls die Klarheit.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

@Lars
Alter weiß ich nicht, den goldenen habe ich vor etwa zwei Jahren gekauft, da war er ca. 8-10 cm groß und den weißen leztes Jahr im Frühjahr mit einer Größe von 10-12 cm, der goldenen müßte ca. 30 cm groß sein und der weiße ist etwas kleiner. 

@Teichneuling
Klar, es würde mir sogar sehr schwer fallen, deswegen bin ich ja noch so unschlüssig.
Mein Teichvolumen ist ca. 20000 Liter. 
War gerade vor dem nächsten Gewitter noch mal bei Ihnen und dem Teich würde schon was fehlen wenn sie weg wären, aber im Moment muß ich fast täglich ins Wasser um die neuen Pflanzen wieder gerade zu setzten oder wieder in den Kies zu buddeln, die zwei leisten ganze Arbeit, dabei bekommen sie schon jeden Tag was zu futtern. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja, 

hast Du keine Möglichkeit die Pflanzbereiche etwas zu sichern? 
Mit Steinen vielleicht, so das die Koi nicht mehr rankommen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

teilweise habe ich die Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone mit Basaltsteinen umzingelt, aber durch die Steinform ist es nicht möglich alles Dicht zu machen und ich mußte einige wieder entfernen, nachdem ich beobachtet habe das die Koi irgendwie immer eine Möglichkeit finden um sich durch eine kleine Lücke zu quetschen und dann den Rückweg nicht mehr finden. Sie versuchen dann mit aller Kraft über die Steine zu kommen wenn ich mich dann dem Teich nähere um zu helfen und die Verletzungsgefahr war mir dann zu groß, da die Steine teileweise sehr scharfkantig sind.

Wenn die zwei sich woanders mindestens genau so wohl fühlen wie bei mir, dann habe ich kein all zu großes Problem sie weg zu geben aber ich mache mir eher Sorgen wegen dem Transport muß ich gestehen. Selbst wenn ich kleine Shibunkins im Auto transportiere werde ich schon nervös.
So bin ich nunmal.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja
Ich glaube den Burschen gehjt es schon sehr gut bei dir.Würde sie nicht abgeben.Versuch doch mal die Pflanzen mit einem Gummiband an einem schweren Stein zu befestigen.Dann kannst sie einfach in den Teich werfen und sie können sich dort festwurzeln.Also bei uns hat es ganz gut gefunzt,trotz der Koi.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Marcus,

mit den Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Tausendlblatt mache ich das ja auch. Hierfür habe übrigens einen prima Tip bekommen. Ich habe die Meisenknödel vom Winter aufgehoben, schneide sie ein Stück auf, lege einen Stein hinein und die Wurzeln der Pflanzen und Binde das ganze dann mit einem Faden zu.

Aber bei Pflanzen wie z.B. die Gauklerblume oder meine Sumpfgladiole, sprich Pflanzen für die Flachwasserzone ist das etwas schlecht. Oder noch ein Beispiel. die letzte Seerose die ich eingesetzt habe, ich hatte den Lehm mit einer Kiesschicht bedeckt, jetzt wühlen die zwei Räuber dauernd den ganzen Lehm auf. 
Die wissen mit Ihrer Zeit anscheinend nichts besseres anzufangen, als zu wühlen, dabei wild mit ihren Schwanzflossen so um sich zu schlagen, das hinterher alle neu eingesetzten Pflanzen krumm und schief stehen.  

Gibt es einen Ratgeber "Wie erziehe ich meinen Fisch richtig"?

LG 
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,
meine Kois haben die selbe Unart an sich wie Deine.
Deshalb setze ich meine Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe und stelle diese in ein Mörtelfass. Nachdem sie eingewurzelt sind (ca. 10 Tage) werden die Pflanzkörbe im Teich plaziert. Hat bisher bestens funktioniert. Mein Koi fressen allerdings kein Grünzeug, aber an den Pflanzen zupfen sie schon mal. Deshalb, außerhalb des Teiches einwurzeln lassen.
Übrigens finde ich auch, dass Deine Kois sehr schöne Tiere sind. Würde ich nicht abgeben.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

An alle,

hab gerade nochmal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit den beiden geredet und ich soll Euch Dankeschön sagen, sie kriegen noch eine Gnadenfrist und dürfen bleiben. 

Da ich die Koi rein optisch ausgesucht habe, würde mich doch mal interssieren, weche Art Koi das sind. Weiß das jemand von den Koispezialisten?

@morle
Das mit den Pflanzkörben ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, sieht nur nicht so schön aus und ich möchte ja auch, das sich die Pflanzen ausbreiten, denn dafür ist noch genug Platz da. 

Ich werde mir noch einige Steine besorgen, die größer sind als ein Fischmaul und die neuen Pflanzen damit umlegen bis sie Fuß gefasst haben. 

LG
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

:zustimm: 
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hi Anja,

Deine Entscheidung war mehr als richtig!!! Die "Viecher" sind doch mehr als süß! 

Gruß et Ulli


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja, 

Du wolltest noch wissen, welche Koi Du im Teich hast. 

1-Platinum Ogon

2-Doitsu Matsuba (heute sagen manche auch Doitsu Ghost)

Finde ich prima, das Du die beiden behältst. Allerdings mußt Du die Pflanzen absichern, denn die buddeln noch einige Jahre.   


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

@rainthanner

Danke!!!!

LG
Anja


----------

